

Show HN: 99Gamers.com, free video game trading. From Reddit post to 2000 trades. - brandonthejames
http://99gamers.com/

======
brandonthejames
A few months ago I made a post on Reddit (<http://redd.it/v8y2o>) about an
idea for a video game trading community. I had always wanted a way to get more
value for my games but wasn't sure how much demand there was for something
like this. I had recently finished reading The Lean Startup, which talks of
creating a Minimum Viable Product to get your idea out there as quick as
possible. I thought this approach would work well for me so I set out to do
that. I quickly threw together a bare minimum site where you could only sign
up with Facebook and add the games titles that you would be willing to trade.
You couldn't actually trade or really do anything at all, but I knew this
would be enough to let me know if this idea was worth pursuing.

I was thinking maybe a few hundred people would see it and I'd be able to get
some feedback on the idea, but within a few hours the post was at the top of
r/gaming and managed to reach the front page for a while.

Since then the site has been launched and has recently came out of beta. We
have over 2000 trades completed and 5000 games from 25 platforms.

If anyone has a minute to spare I'd love to hear your feedback.

